# Mexico stalking laws



## TundraGreen

I have a friend who is an expat living in Mexico. She knows someone in Chicago who is now stalking her, sending threatening emails. She talked to the police in Chicago and they told her that, because she is in Mexico, she would have to talk to the Mexican police.

Does anyone have any suggestions for dealing with this? Will the Mexican police be of any help?


----------



## Guest

Tell her to first change her e-mail address, and second, read the book "How to be Invisible". Great advice not only for the stalked, but anyone desiring a level of privacy.

If the stalker knows her MX address, she needs to move NOW if it's a serious threat that the stalker would come here. The book will tell her what is needed in her situation.

She may be better off with two new e-mail addresses: one only for immediate close family members who will understand the situation and help shield her, and another e-mail address for everyone else.


----------



## TundraGreen

GringoCArlos said:


> Tell her to first change her e-mail address, and second, read the book "How to be Invisible". Great advice not only for the stalked, but anyone desiring a level of privacy.
> 
> If the stalker knows her MX address, she needs to move NOW if it's a serious threat that the stalker would come here. The book will tell her what is needed in her situation.
> 
> She may be better off with two new e-mail addresses: one only for immediate close family members who will understand the situation and help shield her, and another e-mail address for everyone else.


I believe he knows her address. And he has a ticket to come to Mexico on July 1st. I have advised her to stay with a friend. She called the Chicago police but they told her they could not help since she is in Mexico. I have also advised her to call the Chinese Embassy in Mexico City (she is a Chinese citizen). He has not threatened her physically (yet), but he is verbally abusive and threatening to contact her friends.


----------



## kazslo

TundraGreen said:


> I believe he knows her address. And he has a ticket to come to Mexico on July 1st. I have advised her to stay with a friend. She called the Chicago police but they told her they could not help since she is in Mexico. I have also advised her to call the Chinese Embassy in Mexico City (she is a Chinese citizen). He has not threatened her physically (yet), but he is verbally abusive and threatening to contact her friends.


I'm going out on a longshot here: If in the correspondence he says he is traveling to Mexico only to continue his harassment and/or harm your friend, maybe if you went over the situation with INM they would choose to block his entry into the country.


----------



## cscscs007

Mexico has a domestic violence law enacted in 2007. It should cover this situation as it declares in it that women shall be protected from violence and I believe the threat of violence is also covered. If I was her I would inquire about a domestic violence protection order and include the emails that were sent to her and his travel plans. Going this route would allow INM to legally deny him entry. Whether or not this works I don't know, but doing something is better than doing nothing.


----------



## DNP

kazslo said:


> I'm going out on a longshot here: If in the correspondence he says he is traveling to Mexico only to continue his harassment and/or harm your friend, maybe if you went over the situation with INM they would choose to block his entry into the country.


That would be worth a try, especially (since she has a date) if she also knew the likely port of entry into Mexico where he would pass through immigration when he arrives. I'd go to INM there first.


----------



## TundraGreen

INM is a good suggestion. I passed it on to her.


----------



## anoutlaw

Assuming the guy is not mexican, he is asking for trouble if he plans to come south and cause problems.

The suggestion was good but INM is no police and i doubt they will block someone based on emails. Anyone can create emails and start getting people denied entry so doubt this would work. If it does, the thread should be updated.

The best would be to talk to the police (Also depends on the city/town she is in) inform them, have the number ready to dial and that should take care of things.

Being a woman, i imagine she is more likely to get help from the poilce.

Good luck


----------



## TundraGreen

She has spoken to the police both in Chicago and in Mexico. It is not yet clear how they will handle it.
To be continued...


----------



## Bast

My prayers that she will be safe and this will be taken care of before it turns into tragedy.


----------



## Flora Loveday

*Mexico Stalking Laws*



GringoCArlos said:


> Tell her to first change her e-mail address, and second, read the book "How to be Invisible". Great advice not only for the stalked, but anyone desiring a level of privacy.
> 
> If the stalker knows her MX address, she needs to move NOW if it's a serious threat that the stalker would come here. The book will tell her what is needed in her situation.
> 
> She may be better off with two new e-mail addresses: one only for immediate close family members who will understand the situation and help shield her, and another e-mail address for everyone else.


I agree with GringoCArlos - The police and immigration authorities are not going to do much for her. I am in the same situation as your friend and have successfully evaded my dangerous and obsessive stalker for more than a year and half now...

What she needs to do is beef up her own privacy and security and How to Be Invisible is a free read. Also, what kind of stalker is he - she can do a search for a website called The Upper Hand, all about how to deal with people who stalk or abuse others. Or do a search for Flora Loveday and you will find me there. 

I now live in Mexico City, but before I lived in a ritzy community in Leon GTO. We had private security agents (former police) who patrolled the area and assisted all those going from home to work, or arriving home, or shopping, etc. by setting up a perimeter of security for us. They are reasonable in cost, have the training, and even available for hire on a temporary basis. Countless Mexicans use these services to avoid kidnapping and ransom threats. 

Maybe she could look into that if she is really afraid her stalker will get through her (likely heavily secured) home in Mexico. Its not like he can just kick in the door when he is in Mexico. Anyone who lives in a basic home in Mexico has better security than those in most American and Canadian homes.

If your friend wants to contact me directly, let her know I can help her by providing some insight and ideas... just google Flora Loveday.


----------



## TundraGreen

Thanks Flora. Your post, and your website, have helped me to understand that she is unlikely to get a lot of help from any authorities and that she should be thinking about how she can deal with it herself, instead of feeling like she is the victim in the situation. I think that is a state of mind she will have to come to for herself, but I can try to encourage it.


----------



## Flora Loveday

TundraGreen said:


> Thanks Flora. Your post, and your website, have helped me to understand that she is unlikely to get a lot of help from any authorities and that she should be thinking about how she can deal with it herself, instead of feeling like she is the victim in the situation. I think that is a state of mind she will have to come to for herself, but I can try to encourage it.


No problem Tundra - If your friend needs anything, she can always reach me by email at The Upper Hand site. I cannot type it here because I guess they do not allow that. 

It can be tough to get out of the victim role - especially when one believes that the authorities and law SHOULD protect people. It is actually less stressful to move on and put privacy safeguards in place than to try to get the system to help. After I arrived here in Mexico, I felt 200% more safe than I had when I lived in Canada. Funny how that can be, isnt it.

Good on you for reaching out to help your friend. You are a very caring person to do that, especially when most people find it hard to wrap their heads around why people stalk others.

Cheers,
Flora


----------

